# Ride with Floyd Landis this Sunday - Laguna Beach



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Laguna Beach Cyclery is hosting a ride with Floyd Landis this Sunday at 8:00 a.m.

The ride is open to all abilities. The group will travel up Laguna Canyon Road and through Irvine. It will eventually meet up with the famed "Como Street" ride. Those not wishing to participate in Como Street will return to the shop as a group.

Floyd will hang out at the shop for the remainder of the day for autographs and photos. At 4 p.m., the shop's annual Christmas Party will begin and all are invited to attend.

This info will be up on the shop's website shortly: www.lagunacyclery.net


----------

